# Tesla front subframe usage?



## spherix (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi everyone,

After some more conventional engine swaps in classic cars I am now researching the EV options. I am currently looking at a Rover P5 as there is massive space in the rear axle area to fit an entire Model S rear assembly, but I have not seen anyone re-using or selling the full front assembly.

Seeing as the engine will provide quite a bit of torque and change the track, ideally I'd go ahead and also use the front assembly of a Model S to include the modern suspension, braking and steering components. 

Are there are refrence builds that you may know that use these components? Links to threads that use the entire rear subframe are of course also welcome.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The only projects that I am aware of in this forum which use the complete rear assembly (including drive unit, suspension, and subframe) are

Tesla Powered Nissan r32 skyline (complete)
Electric Supercar (in progress)

I have not heard of anyone using the front subframe, but all the same logic and considerations apply... plus the question of which steering column to use. It would make most sense to me if doing an AWD conversion.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

There is a Mitsubishi 300GT which has apparently been converted with front and rear Tesla Model S drive units, and probably using the complete subframe at least at the rear.
Jason Hughes - YouTube channel

I didn't find any information about the subframe installation in a quick search, and I have no interest in wading through a bunch of videos in hope of finding information of any value... but for someone building this sort of setup it might be worth a look.


----------



## spherix (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the links; I've seen the two that use the rear subframe, thanks nonethelss! As for the front: I can't seem to find any evidence he's using the subframe, the scarce info says he is letting the front motor roll along, but no info as to what frame/suspension setup is used.

Thanks nonetheless!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

spherix said:


> As for the front: I can't seem to find any evidence he's using the subframe, the scarce info says he is letting the front motor roll along, but no info as to what frame/suspension setup is used.


I agree that the available information is minimal, and there is only a chance - not even a suggestion in photos or reports - that the front subframe is being used in that Mitsubishi. If some build information appears, it might be interesting to see at least how he incorporated the rear subframe into the car.


----------

